# problem z X'ami , xorg - nie działają , mam kartę nvidia

## electro

Mam problem z X'ami gdy pisuje startx, robilem wg kilku instrukcji z  www gentoo - odnosnie x.org i instalacji  sterownikow nvidia 

pokazuje mi tylko blad :

```

 (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

 (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

 (EE) No devices detected.  <------ mysle ze z tym jest problem nie rozpoznaje, nie moze wykryc karty itp.

Fatal server error:

 no screens found

```

mam zainstalowane sterowniki nvidia-drivers , instalowalem potem rowiez najnowsze ze ze strony nvidi  , i też nic 

Mam geforce 9400GT   512MB PCI-E 

Kde mam juz zainstalaowane.

Probowałem juz kilkadziesiąt razy modyfikować xorg.conf ale nic 

mój obecny xorg.conf 

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load    "i2c"

    Load    "ddc"

    Load    "vbe"

    Load    "dri"

    Load    "glx"

    

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail"    "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier    "Generic Monitor"

    VertRefresh    43 - 60

    HorizSync      28 - 80

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "SabayonVga0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID    "PCI:01:00.0"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "on"

    #Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

    #Option "BusType" "PCI"

    #Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    #Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option "UseEvents" "True"

EndSection

   

Section "Screen"

    Identifier    "Screen 0"

    Device        "SabayonVga0"

    Monitor       "Generic Monitor"

    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        #Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        #Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        #Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   #Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

i log z Xorga :

```

[  8559.136] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[  8559.147] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  8559.150] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[  8559.154] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #7 SMP Fri Jun 10 21:27:02 CEST 2011 x86_64

[  8559.162] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb4 raid=noautodetect

[  8559.166] Build Date: 10 June 2011  08:10:37PM

[  8559.170]  

[  8559.174] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[  8559.179]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  8559.188] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  8559.204] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 11 02:13:52 2011

[  8559.210] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  8559.215] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  8559.221] (==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

[  8559.221] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

[  8559.221] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

[  8559.221] (**) |   |-->Device "SabayonVga0"

[  8559.221] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

[  8559.221] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  8559.221] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  8559.221] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  8559.221] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  8559.221] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  8559.221] (II) Loader magic: 0x7b5140

[  8559.221] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  8559.221]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  8559.221]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  8559.221]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  8559.221]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  8559.221] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  8559.221] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  8559.221] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[  8559.221] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  8559.221] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[  8559.221] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  8559.221] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  8559.221] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  8559.222] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  8559.222] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8559.222]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  8559.222]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  8559.222]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  8559.222] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  8559.222] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[  8559.222] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[  8559.222] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  8559.222] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  8559.222] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[  8559.222] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[  8559.222] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8559.222]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.1.0

[  8559.222]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  8559.222] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  8559.222] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  8559.234] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  8559.234]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  8559.234]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  8559.234] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.04  Thu Jun  2 13:09:45 PDT 2011

[  8559.234] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  8559.234] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  8559.234] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  8559.235] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8559.235]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  8559.235]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  8559.235]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  8559.235] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  8559.235] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  8559.235] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  8559.235] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8559.235]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[  8559.235]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  8559.235]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  8559.235] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  8559.235] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  8559.235] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  8559.235] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  8559.235] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  8559.241] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  8559.241] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  8559.241] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  8559.241] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  8559.247] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  8559.247] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  8559.247] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  8559.247]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  8559.247]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  8559.247] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.04  Thu Jun  2 12:53:09 PDT 2011

[  8559.247] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  8559.248] (--) using VT number 7

[  8559.252] (EE) No devices detected.

[  8559.252] 

Fatal server error:

[  8559.252] no screens found

[  8559.252] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  8559.252] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  8559.252] 

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie masz dodatkowo zintegrowanej karty intela tam? Jezeli masz nvidia optimus, to musisz najpierw sie na nvidie przelaczyc.

Problemem moze byc tez brak obslugi agp w kernelu, chociaz to emerge powinno sprawdzic przy emergowaniu.

----------

## electro

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie masz dodatkowo zintegrowanej karty intela tam? Jezeli masz nvidia optimus, to musisz najpierw sie na nvidie przelaczyc.
> 
> Problemem moze byc tez brak obslugi agp w kernelu, chociaz to emerge powinno sprawdzic przy emergowaniu.

 

Zintegrowanej na płycie głównej nie mam grafiki. Mam na PCi-E geforce 9400GT 512MB, na live cd gentoo ładnie działa, pod knoppixem live-dvd mam nawet full efekty compiz itp.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> instalowalem potem rowiez najnowsze ze ze strony nvidi

 

Blad. nie doczytalem tego wczesniej. emerge nvidia-drivers i moze tam wyskoczy, ze czegos brakuje w kernelu.

----------

## electro

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   instalowalem potem rowiez najnowsze ze ze strony nvidi 
> 
> Blad. nie doczytalem tego wczesniej. emerge nvidia-drivers i moze tam wyskoczy, ze czegos brakuje w kernelu.

 

emerge nvidia-drivers robiłem już wcześniej ale też nie pomogło  

najpierw mialem nvidia-drivers ale nie chciały mi X działac -  blad ten sam , a potem zainstalowałem te sterowniki  od producenta nvidi i tez nic

----------

## Crenshaw

wklej wynik dmesg |grep NV

----------

## electro

pomoglo mi 

```
 rc-update add udev sysinit   &&  /etc/init.d/udev start
```

teraz mam problem z klawiaturą i myszą na usb , nie działają pod kde 4 

klawiatura pod konsolą przed uruchomieniem kde mi dzialala 

póżniej zapodam xorga i jeszcze raz spojrzę w dokumentacje gentoo odnosnie tych urzadzen  - ich konfuguracji

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak Ty to gentoo instalowales jak udeva nie miales w runlevelu?

----------

## electro

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak Ty to gentoo instalowales jak udeva nie miales w runlevelu?

 

popatrzyłem w  instrukcję http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

i nie wiem co miałem wykonać, jakie polecenie wpisać podczas instalacji ?  Niektóre polecenia pomijałem

----------

## SlashBeast

No to skoro pomijales, to zonk. udev jest w sysinit runlevelu juz w stage3, ostro namieszales, pomysl moze o nowej instalacji.

----------

## soban_

E bez przesady, mysle ze jeszcze z tego wyjdziesz rc-update sprawdz czy czegos nie brakuje, do tego upgrade wykonaj systemu i dokladniej czytaj handbooki - wykonaj to czego brakuje lub pominales. Jednak podtrzymujac w pewnym stopniu rade @SlashBeasta zrob lepiej backup konfigow - bo jak sie posypie, to bedziesz mial spory problem, aby to wszystko odzyskac - co do tej pory stworzyles. Co do klawiatury/myszki:

```
[14:59:21 - 11-06-12] /home/soban % cat /etc/make.conf | grep INPUT

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Code Listing 2.6: Sample make.conf entries && emerge -avquDN world

----------

## Pryka

To bardzo mądrze... aż dziw, że tak daleko zabrnąłeś pomijając polecenia. Czego tu można nie wiedzieć?

Jedziesz praktycznie od początku, czytając ZE ZROZUMIENIEM wszystko, a nie bez sensu przyklepywać komendy nie wiedząc co to oznacza, bo to się tak nie uda. Tam nie ma gotowców, sporo komend trzeba "dostosować" pod siebie i pod to co chcemy osiągnąć.

----------

## bike123

Niema problemu.

Wroce z pracy zrobie nowy temat.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by bike123 on Fri Jun 24, 2011 2:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie doklejaj sie do cudzego podobnego problemu tylko stworz nowy temat.

----------

